# I have a Desperate Houswives overkill....



## user2 (Mar 17, 2006)

but I love it!

I got the DVD box this Sunday and decided to see ALL the episodes from the first season within two days!

Now while I watched them I downloaded the episodes from the second season so far and now I've watched 5 episodes!

Damn this marathon make me totally neglecting my Lost and The OC episodes! 


But I loooove this show!

Gabrielle is my fav and she became it even more when she got herself that nice Aston Martin!


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 18, 2006)

Where'd you download episodes from the 2nd season? I love DH too!!! Jesse Metcalfe is sexy...


----------



## user2 (Mar 18, 2006)

I really get into Matthew......yummy!!


----------



## JJones (Mar 18, 2006)

-


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Mar 18, 2006)

desperate housewives is just amazing


----------



## user4 (Mar 22, 2006)

im totally not liking the second season... im watching it cuz i feel like i need to and hoping and praying it will get better (which it SLOOOOOOOWLY is)... but compared to the first season hype, it sucks second season... ugh


----------



## user2 (Mar 22, 2006)

But I loooove the episode where Gabrielle kissed Tom and afterwards Lynette kissed Carlos! The look on his face when he asked her for an affair is too funny to be true!


----------



## luvme4me (Mar 24, 2006)

LOVE DH!!! I bought the dvd when it cae out My fave shows are DH Grey's anatomy and veonica mars and I have recently got hooked on Prison Break Ladies check it out! Hottness


----------

